# Snow Subs Needed Maryland 270 Corridor



## Naturlawn (Jun 1, 2007)

We are seeking snow subs for plowing, shoveling and front end loader work in Maryland. We are looking for subs to work the 270 corridor from Gaithersburg south. Top pay for top performers. If interested call me at 240-388-1397.


----------



## Naturlawn (Jun 1, 2007)

I can also reach me by email at [email protected]


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

Let me know if you still need a subcontractor.
Call me (301)503-2961, Or Email [email protected]
2003 Chevy Silv' 2500 HD
Meyermax 7.5 CP
Buyers Tailgate saltspreader

Thanks,
Tommy


----------

